# November is Trout Time



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

Hit up a local National Park for some Native (aka Wild) brown trout today. Weather turn out to be nice, in the 50s with little wind. We explored a few areas and I landed 4 decent trout - no monsters but I saw a few.

Here is one:







Note my super stylish pirate hat! This is Boss fishing gear!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## Nickk (Nov 8, 2007)

nice, I haven't trout fished all year....DOH!


----------



## whj812 (Nov 8, 2007)

Now thats something Ive never caught.

Id like to try and learn to fish for trout. Is it pretty tough??


----------



## shizzy (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice trout...Valley Forge National Park?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 9, 2007)

shizzy said:


> Nice trout...Valley Forge National Park?



Nope


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 9, 2007)

nice trout but brrrrrrrrrr it looks to cold to be out fishing


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 9, 2007)

nice report. those native trout are so pretty. it's been a while since I've caught a trout that didn't grow up inside concrete walls.


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2007)

Esquired,
What you catch the trout on?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 9, 2007)

Jim said:


> Esquired,
> What you catch the trout on?



Frozen peas  

Nah, just kidding, a husky jerk.


I am forced to purchase these "commercial" baits because PC Baits has not yet started making the small pointer, but I hope he will soon - they woudl be way better then the rappala stuff and about the same price


----------

